# General Chat > General Discussion >  Travel Options To Europe

## robwotson

Can any advise weather it is Cheaper to travel from Australia to somewhere in Asia , then Get a forward connect from their to Europe, France or Germany etc.

----------


## xenosadams

I believe it would be more expensive that way. As far as I know, the Air Asia X flights are a really good deal to Britain, and that would be very close to France.

----------


## lakesideweddingevent

I believe it would be more expensive that way. As far as I know, the Air Asia X flights are a really good deal to Britain, and that would be very close to France.

----------


## lololopezz

Europe have a best places in the world to Travel. Europe is rich in culture, nature, food, clothes etc.

----------


## paulssmith

Europe is very beautiful places. Traveling to Europe don't need any tips because the people are very friendly and we can get information easily.

----------


## helena27

Thai Air, Qatar Air are very cheap to travel from Asia to Europe.

----------


## ShaneBro

There are so many travel option in the Europe. Mostly people are go in Europe for their travel and Switzerland is one of the favorite place for them. This place is very popular in all over the world for traveling.

----------


## TravelBug

I would suggest going to Switzerland, Germany, South France and ofcourse Italy. There so many lovely places to discover. You can discover it all in 6 weeeks though if you're a hardcore traveller actually.

----------


## burceyork92

I suggest you to travel in Germany, France, Italy, Greece, Egypt, United Kingdom.

----------


## shaggywills

I suggest you to travel in Hongkong, Shanghai, Thailand, Singapore.

----------


## billygun

Have you traveled to Venice? Go there, once  in your life time.

----------


## martina22

Europe is very beautiful continent. We can fine lot of good culture, people and places in Europe.

----------


## goldenarrowplacement

I believe it would be more expensive that way. As far as I know, the Air Asia X flights are a really good deal to Britain, and that would be very close to France.

----------


## BreadHog

There are so many travel option are there which you have to visit. The top places which you have to visit are : Switzerland, London, Paris, Ice land. All are very famous and you have to visit once in your life.

----------


## peat

> Can any advise weather it is Cheaper to travel from Australia to somewhere in Asia , then Get a forward connect from their to Europe, France or Germany etc.


Well that can be a good idea if you are interested to explore any part of Asia specially South East Asia or Middle East. No doubt there are a number of places in Asia which are really worth a visit and you can get a number of options for getting there. But it will be an expensive affair, if you only need to visit Europe and not at all thinking about Asia.

----------


## aleaxzander

When you are thinking for travel in Europe than following countries are best for travel :-
1. France
2. England
3. Scotland
4. Switzerland
5. Germany

----------


## madonnas

You can travel to Paris, London, Rome, Egypt. These places are world famous places.

----------


## jaykresline

Here I am advice some travel countries of Europe in sequence :-
1. France
2. England
3. Germany
4. Italy
5. Greece

----------


## seniorlivingcan

I believe it would be more expensive that way. As far as I know, the Air Asia X flights are a really good deal to Britain, and that would be very close to France.

----------


## donaldjack159

I believe it would be more expensive that way. As far as I know, the Air Asia X flights are a really good deal to Britain, and that would be very close to France.

----------


## adventure433

I consider it would be more luxurious that way. As far as I am acquainted with, the Air Asia X flight are a really good deal to Britain and that would be very shut to France.

----------


## lovelycarol

We can travel 
Berlin 
Philadelphia

----------


## lancejack125

I believe it would be more expensive that way. As far as I know, the Air Asia X flights are a really good deal to Britain, and that would be very close to France.

----------


## Monicastone

Berlin, Rome, Barcelona are the best and very popular in Europe.

----------


## robinjkson

Europe is very beautiful. I love traveling there. The most beautiful city in Europe is London.

----------


## jackson-sandra

Travel to London, Moscow. These city are very beautiful city of Europe.

----------


## Annespaceyy

Favorite place in earth are:
Las Vegas
Bejing

----------


## seniorlivingcan

Europe have a best places in the world to Travel. Europe is rich in culture, nature, food, clothes etc.

----------


## martinjack58

I believe it would be more expensive that way. As far as I know, the Air Asia X flights are a really good deal to Britain, and that would be very close to France.

----------


## oaklandyellowcab

Times are changing. This doesn't mean that you have to give up on your dreams. I have decided to extend this site and to change my approach. I'll continue giving advice on getting around affordably in Europe

----------


## Baconmi

You can travel in Britain, Italy, France, Denmark. These country are very beautiful. We must travel once in a lifetime.

----------


## Tomasim

We can find old city old culture in Europe. We can find very humble people there.

----------


## Lizaaswift

Traveling give us lot of experience. We have to travel. It help us to get lot of knowledge.

----------


## naomiweelson

Europe is the most beautiful continent. We must travel to whole Europe once in the life time. Traveling in Europe is great fun.

----------


## aliensq

Europe is very beautiful. We can find lot of beautiful places. In Europe we must travel to Rome and Egypt. These city have very old history.

----------


## pollardmark52

I believe it would be more expensive that way. As far as I know, the Air Asia X flights are a really good deal to Britain, and that would be very close to France.

----------


## pretty--lady

Barcelona is very good city. Travel there. You will find beautiful places and beautiful culture.

----------


## donaldmark587

I believe it would be more expensive that way. As far as I know, the Air Asia X flights are a really good deal to Britain, and that would be very close to France.

----------


## rickyanti

Some beautiful places to travel. 
Mexico City
Kashmir
Bejing

----------


## christinablk

Traveling is very exciting in Europe. Travel in Denmark. Denmark is very nice country. People of Denmark are very friendly.

----------


## messiminaj

Paris, London, Moscow, Rome, Venice are my favorite place of Europe.

----------


## bownsmithe

Europe is very beautiful. We can find lot of beautiful places. In Europe we must travel to Rome and Egypt. These city have very old history.

----------


## johanssoncolin

Traveling to Europe is very fun. Europe is the most develop continent and have lot of beautiful places and many culture. Every European country have different culture.

----------


## Misrarobin

I suggest first Travel in Europe. You will enjoy lot traveling in Europe.

----------


## LindsayWilliams30

The best place in Europe is London, Paris. We must visit this place to see the beauty of this place.

----------


## ryanhollmans

Europe is one of the best continents around the world. People can plan their trip to Europe for having a memorable travel experience.

----------


## LeoJones

People in Europe are very friendly, you don't need tips for travel because all options will be good

----------


## brucekenway

For once in my life, I wish to go to Amsterdam

----------

